# iPad system setup



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am going to use my iPad as my HU. I'm thinking:

iPad>>iStream>>MS-8>>4-channel and 2-channel

I will have a L & R RCA going into the MS-8 from the iStream. I noticed in the MS-8 manual it says to only use the front channel RCA into the first to channel in the MS-8 if your HU has more r a outs. This is why I think it should work fine. Also I will only have 2-way front stage and subwoofer. Do you think the MS-8 will be able to do everything with just the 2 inputs? Also what do you think about the configuration in general and do you think it will support video audio coming from the iPad?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The ms-8 will work fine off the istreamers left/right stereo output. Just make sure to turn off the EQ setting and the volume limiter in the iPad, soundcheck is ok if you wish to use it. I can't recall if the istreamer gives you the option to control the volume of its analog outputs via the idevice's volume control. If it does, I would still use the MS-8's master volume control option so that your signal to noise ratio remains constant between the ipad and ms-8, for any given volume setting. I imagine it should also be easier to use then the GUI volume slider or the side volume controls on the ipad.

Take extra care in the power connection for the istreamer. They make a small power supply designed for mounting it in the car. It comes as a cigarette lighter style plug and has a usb out on the other end. I'd dissemble it and hardwire it as you would a traditional head unit. With ignition controlled on/off and all.


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks!! Now I'm off to learn how to fiberglass. I thought there was a sticky thread specifically about how to fiberglass. I can't seem to find it and I have searched. If you have any idea I'd appreciate it.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I often hear people mentioning fiberglassforums IIRC


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

1 last question: From what I am reading about the MS-8 it needs to run a CD to set up the system. Well with this configuration I won't have a CD receiver installed in the car. Is there any way to get around this?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lovedoc1 said:


> 1 last question: From what I am reading about the MS-8 it needs to run a CD to set up the system. Well with this configuration I won't have a CD receiver installed in the car. Is there any way to get around this?


You only need to run the cd, if you are going to use the stock oem head-unit.


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just found out that the MS-8 remote runs through radio frequencies. I was not planning on having a HU this is why I want the iStreamer. Will I be able to use the remote with no HU and only the iPad. If not how will I control the features, volume, etc.?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

lovedoc1 said:


> I just found out that the MS-8 remote runs through radio frequencies. I was not planning on having a HU this is why I want the iStreamer. Will I be able to use the remote with no HU and only the iPad. If not how will I control the features, volume, etc.?


Yes, you can use the remote as your "master volume control". Just leave the ipad/istreamer volume control all the way up, if there is an option for that.


----------

